# HAUNTED RADIO: howl o scream, spirit, annabelle, scare tactics, blumhouse, and more!!



## hauntedradio (Jun 7, 2010)

This week on Haunted Radio, we are featuring news on Spirit Halloween, Nightmare Before Christmas, Howl O Scream, Scary Stories To Tell In The Dark, Blumhouse, Scare Tactics, Annabelle: Creation, and more!!

Then, we are reviewing the 1988 film, 'They Live' and then our Demonic DJ spins you around the 'Vortex' with 4 songs from the 'Rocky Horror Picture Show' and then we conclude the show with our list of the top ten horror films from the 1970's. All of this and so much more on the August 9 edition of Haunted Radio!!

*Listen to show:* Haunted Radio-080917.mp3

*Website:* http://www.hauntedradiopodcast.com/


----------

